# So what did they all think would happen?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you point a gun at a cop, regardless of how old you are, chances are, you will end up paying the ultimate price for it.

Eisenhower briefly closed, 2 arrested during protest of police shooting of boy, 16 - Chicago Tribune


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

on about the same level as standing in the middle of the train tracks and seeing the headlight coming at you, and wondering when it's going to turn off onto another track. 

as Forrest said, "stupid is as stupid does"......... but the good news is that we won't have to worry about his genes further depleting the gene pool.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

When so call protesters decide to impede traffic on city streets or expressways its time to bring in the fire trucks and hosed them down and use rubber bullets when necessary..... When they do such things they are not exercising their 1st amendment rights.........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was trying to make a legit connection between some kid running from the cops, then stopping, turning and pointing a gun at one of them...............and a protest over the conclusion.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I was trying to make a legit connection between some kid running from the cops, then stopping, turning and pointing a gun at one of them...............and a protest over the conclusion.


and you made the connection that the protest was totally unjustified, any my comment was to point out exactly what your post title said...."what did they expect?" point a gun at a cop, you're probably going to never point it at anything else.

this was just another excuse to rob, loot and burn up the community. That kind of behavior should be met with equal force, in my mind. The law abiding residents of those neighborhoods (and I'm sure there must be a few) are entitled to the same protections from this type of mob behavior as all the rest of us are.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> on about the same level as standing in the middle of the train tracks and seeing the headlight coming at you, and wondering when it's going to turn off onto another track.
> 
> as Forrest said, "stupid is as stupid does"......... but the good news is that we won't have to worry about his genes further depleting the gene pool.


Ah yes. Trains and protests. Remember this one? As you quoted, "stupid is as stupid does".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

"_It wasn't like him.....he wouldn't do that". 
_
https://www.yahoo.com/news/chicago-police-teen-shot-killed-officer-pointed-gun-164614921.html

_"They gunned down one of our brothers.......they executed him........."_

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2016...ay-over-police-killing-of-teen/1071460549598/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm so sick of the regular "jump to judgment" mentality of some of the citizens of this country that the "police were unjustified in what they did and now we need to go riot, loot and burn to make things right" attitude of a segment of our population. Why can't people wait until the process weeds out the true answer? This is why our country is falling apart, because we are allowing it to be ruled every day by mob "anti majority, anti police" mentality. It's getting really disgusting. We are supposed to be a nation of laws, let the law figure out the true events, not the lynch mob that wants to hold every establishment body responsible for its perception of the unfair treatment of minorities. Fact of the matter is that this tactic is actually creating more racial divide and disharmony in this country than any of the policies most modern police departments employ currently.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Further, the irrationality of this sort of reaction is manifest in what the rioting protesters always manage to destroy: their own neighborhood's businesses.
After the Watts Riot, the residents of South-Central L.A. were heard to complain that no supermarket chain would reopen a business there, so the nearest grocery shopping was miles and miles away.
Would you reopen your supermarket, after your good neighbors had first burnt it down? I surely wouldn't.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Further, the irrationality of this sort of reaction is manifest in what the rioting protesters always manage to destroy: their own neighborhood's businesses.
> After the Watts Riot, the residents of South-Central L.A. were heard to complain that no supermarket chain would reopen a business there, so the nearest grocery shopping was miles and miles away.
> Would you reopen your supermarket, after your good neighbors had first burnt it down? I surely wouldn't.


geeeeeeeeeeeeeee.................... I can't figure out why not? Must be they is all racist and don't want to deal with the poor people? (ya' think????) (can you say..."moron"?)


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't understand. It seems as though we never run out of these morons doing this and then the "family" wanting to sue. Now, that part is NOT what I don't understand. What I don't understand is they can and do sue and sometimes winning ruining peoples lives over a criminal scumbag that got what they asked for and deserved! This is insanity and the "media" fuels it daily. I say take to as many "media" members as will fit in a C-130 up and kick them out over the Arctic ocean. Rinse. Repeat. Then when done, see if any gangstas "wanna go for a ride!"


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Play stupid games... WIN stupid prizes!!

I am sick and tired of these morons rioting every time one of them does something that justifies being shot, yet do ABSOLUTELY nothing about the fact that they kill each other EVERY SINGLE DAY over drugs, and turf!!

If it were me, I would be more pissed off about the senseless killing of each other by my own group. But, then again... that wouldn't help their "cause" now would it.

Freakin' morons, that's what they are. They want to cry racism, when they are the biggest bunch of racists out there.

I think I am going stop now before I cross some imaginary line that gets me banned!!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Here's the prevailing attitude,,,*






Aarond

.


----------

